# Document Kit



## estory (Aug 10, 2012)

I ordered the Document Kit 11 days ago.  Is there any way to track it's shipping?  I may have missed it, but I couldn't find anything in the Help section.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 10, 2012)

Was it from Tug or a Google Banner Ad ?


----------



## estory (Aug 10, 2012)

It was from the TUG link.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 10, 2012)

TUG offers no such item...perhaps you meant timesharing today?


----------



## estory (Aug 10, 2012)

The link is on this TUG webpage, towards the bottom in the section "Once You Have a Buyer": http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2012)

estory said:


> The link is on this TUG webpage, towards the bottom in the section "Once You Have a Buyer": http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44.



Yes - but you didn't order it from TUG.



> *Timesharing Today* has a Resale Document Kit, which you can purchase for about $30, or even less if you choose to download the kit. Instructions, fill-in-the-blank forms, sample letters, loan documents, etc. Easy to follow.
> 
> A kit from *My Resort Network* sells for under $10, but might not include legal language required if the timeshare or one of the two parties is in Florida.


----------



## estory (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks!  I'll see if I can find a way to contact them to see why it's taking so long.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 10, 2012)

tstoday still sells the resale document kit...probably clear it up with a single call or email

their website is tstoday.com


----------

